
French publishers win decisive [copyright] battle against Google - Majromax
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/04/09/french-publishers-win-decisive-battle-against-google-177686
======
AnimalMuppet
> France is set to become the first country where publishers have succeeded in
> wresting payment from Google for their content.

Is it? Or will Google simply not carry their content?

